# Predisnolone and Filgastrim



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, I wonder if you can help me with a querie. I'm about to undertake a fet and in the last two cycles I have had predisnolone 10mg per day from 5 days prior to tx.
This time the clinic who are doing it are trying a Filgastrim uterine wash 2 days before tx. 
Is there any interaction that you know of?

The clinic doing tx in Spain is not keen on steroids but I still want to take them on this cycle (its only a low dose) and my UK clinic have prescribed them. 
Thanks in advance

AJ x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No direct interaction listed in the manufacturers information for either of these drugs. Although I've never heard of filgrastim being used in this way so I don't know what the specifics of this treatment regimen are. You should really inform your clinic of your intentions.


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Many thanks for your reply.

The uterine wash was actually an infusion of Filgastrim which I had  2 days before transfer. 
The clinic have said that the steroids are ok as they are only a low dose...they dont think that they have any influence on fertility.
Its always so confusing when different clinics have different ideas of what will work.

AJ x


----------

